
Vico Editor source code released - chrisfarms
http://blog.vicoapp.com/2012/07/Vico-is-dead-Long-live-Vico
======
AngryParsley
Thank you _so much_ for doing this. There's been a recurring theme with text
editors on OS X and I'm glad you've avoided it.

A new editor comes out, it's a great editor, but it's closed-source and costs
money. People are fine with paying money, so it thrives. Eventually, the
developer(s) slow down or lose interest. Maybe they're working on a rewrite.
Meanwhile, bug fixes don't happen. Promised features never show up. You end up
with a community of developers using a piece of abandonware as their main
editor. If they had the source code, they could improve their editor. But they
don't so they can't.

I doubt he'll do it, but it'd be nice if Allan Odgaard took a hint from you
and released the source for TextMate 1.5.

~~~
89a
If he did it would probably kill off Textmate 2 unfortunately

~~~
btipling
He's killed it himself by taking so long on it. :/

------
rayiner
Genuinely glad I bought a copy before it went open source. :)

It's a pretty awesome editor. A lot of the editing power of VIM but behaves
like an actual OS X app. Also: built in scripting with a Lisp-like language.

Being open source immediately vaults it ahead of Textmate/Sublime Text for me.

------
binarycrusader
Very classy move; not only did you release the source, you picked a permissive
license (2-clause BSD) which means it can now take on a life of its own on in
many forms.

Nice to see a dev giving back.

------
sneak
Yet another program that uses some of the vi keyboard commands that is not
actually vi (and is thus only a cruel tease).

Why do these exist, again?

~~~
bsg75
Rather than being an editor with Vi emulation bolted on, Vico is an attempt to
do Vi in Cocoa. Of course it is not Vim, with support for plugins, but for
someone who is interested in some of Vi's power in a native Mac UI, it is an
interesting proposition. Vico is also a way to learn Vim, commands available
in the menu are shown with the Vi commands as shortcuts, rather than Alt-key
combos.

I can see however as a paid Mac App Store product, it would have been a tough
sell. Most people who seek out an editor in the MAS will likely be looking for
something with more form than function. But as an open source app, like Vim, I
hope it will see some renewed life.

~~~
simondlr
Have you looked at Macvim? <http://code.google.com/p/macvim/>

------
kylec
There are plenty of other text editors on the Mac App Store - what about Vico
makes it incompatible with the sandboxing?

------
reefab
I tried Vico when it came out and liked the UI even if the "like Vi but not
compatible with any of its plugin" and such that made it unable to take
advantage of the whole ecosystem around Vim put me off.

But despite that it seems to be a great text editor and I'm glad the author
took the very wise choice of open-sourcing it instead of letting it slide into
abandon-ware status. It's a classy move that I wish developers would make more
often.

------
KevinSjoberg
Wise decision of Martin. I hope development will continue even stronger than
before!

------
charliesome
I installed it and I got this message:

 _This is a trial version.

Vico will expire after 15 days of use._

~~~
nspragmatic
Try again. I just download r3132 and it doesn't give me that message.

~~~
charliesome
I didn't get it immediately after downloading r3132. It prompted me to
upgrade, so of course I pressed OK. The upgrade must've been to the paid build
though.

------
89a
> Vico will be removed from the App Store

Probably a good move, we should encourage professional mac software to stay
well away from MAS. The sandboxing and slow updates just don't gel with a
professional workflow

